# Stewart Macdonald customer service.



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

Excellent!

In the past 5 years or so I have dealt with them, they have always treated me very well.

Once, I received a fretboard that had a small crack. They immediately sent me a new one and didnt want any pics or the old one back. No cost for postage either.

Once I was shorted something small in a large order, and again, it was sent immediately.

Most recently, I ordered a set of their fret nippers - about $30. On the first neck I was working on, a small but noticeable dent appeared on the cutting tooth (but I was only cutting their standard fretwire). I emailed them, and they sent out a replacement again for free, and no extra postage. I also get to keep the original set (and again they didnt want pics) which are still 90% useable. They said the cutting edge might have not gotten hardened properly after grinding.

ANyhow, I have always had very good experiences with them, and when something did go wrong they made it right. Two thumbs up from this builder!!

AJC


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Agreed. Stew-Mac, though sometimes a little pricey, has never failed to be fast, courteous, and helpful. I like their email "clinics" too. I've bought necks, tools, parts, and whatnot from them...no problems. A lot of places could learn some lessons from their standards of practice.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

Here's another Stew/Mac happy customer.........when you consider their excellent service it more that balances any $ factors.........I am not a big customer either.........for repair tools, they are to the guitar guy what Lee Valley is to the woodworker...........I rarely shop around unless Stew/Mac doesn't have it........just got my new catalogue and even though it is almost identical to the last one (with no noticeable increases) I have to take the time to read it from cover to cover.............(and dream).........lol........their shipping costs are "reasonable...........and I have a parcel on it's way for my new bass build.........whooooo


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Sounds like maybe I need to "obtain" one of thier catalogs. Do they payPal?


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

not sure about paypal..........I just use my Visa


----------



## Renniw (May 4, 2006)

Bought 10 truss rods from them (8 bass and 2 guitars) and when 1 failed (the adjusting allen nut broke), they sent me a new one no charge with a pre-paid packing for the defective one.

That's customer service!!!!


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

It's good to hear that some company's still have values.


----------



## Rumble_b (Feb 14, 2006)

Good to hear! My first ever Stew Mac order just got shipped on Monday. I wasn't expecting any problems but it's good to know that if I do have some they will help.


----------



## Hypno Toad (Aug 1, 2009)

I've ordered tonnes of crap from there, and have never even had to call customer service yet anyways. That's a good sign :smile:


----------



## Rich Rice (Feb 5, 2008)

Excellent products and stellar service. Worth the extra few bucks to have a solid supplier for such specialized products.

A word of caution- if you need to change an order, do it fast.. they often pack and ship within an hour..


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

i agree very good customer service , very fast shipping & yes if you need to change a order do it fast via email .maybe change a order by phone might help that


----------



## Mike Potvin (Apr 30, 2009)

I placed an order yesterday at 3pm. 20 hours later it shows it's on a FedEx truck "out for delivery". Gotta love speedy service!


----------



## Bruiser74 (Jan 29, 2010)

I have also had excellent service from StewMac. Great products too.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

After seeing this thread afew weeks back I ordered a catalog from StewMac. 

It came in the other day.....I think I wore it out already


----------



## Shiny_Beast (Apr 16, 2009)

ya they sent me the wrong tuning pegs once, they shipped out a new set promptly and covered the shipping of the other set back to them.


----------



## Sundog Kid (Jan 24, 2010)

Lincoln said:


> Sounds like maybe I need to "obtain" one of thier catalogs. Do they payPal?


No, They dont accept paypal....yet.

Do what I did, and write asking about it. Alot of companies will gladly offer paypal as a payment option if there is enough interest.

I hope eventualy they do, because its the only thing holding me back from blowing my pay cheques with them!


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

i bought one of those prepaid mastercards- it functions as a credit card would- a regular mastercard- but you load it with money. then you spend it- no interest rates or anything, its not credit- but i use it for stew mac, and as well all my paypal transactions-
i cant get credit, and i have no bank account- this card does everything for me- i just go and put the necessary funds on it when needed.
i got mine at money mart- cost $20
costs me nothing to load, cuz i cash my paychecks there and load the card at the same time. pay for my phone and cable as well this way- works out cheaper than my old method of money orders and such- and its faster


----------



## Sundog Kid (Jan 24, 2010)

fraser said:


> i bought one of those prepaid mastercards- it functions as a credit card would- a regular mastercard- but you load it with money. then you spend it- no interest rates or anything, its not credit- but i use it for stew mac, and as well all my paypal transactions-
> i cant get credit, and i have no bank account- this card does everything for me- i just go and put the necessary funds on it when needed.
> i got mine at money mart- cost $20
> costs me nothing to load, cuz i cash my paychecks there and load the card at the same time. pay for my phone and cable as well this way- works out cheaper than my old method of money orders and such- and its faster


My issue with prepaid credit cards is that I work way out in the middle of nowhere, for weeks on end, and cant replenish it.

That, and I have had nothing but GREAT service from paypal, with disputes etc.

But yeah, the prepaid cards a good option for sure!


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Good to know coz I have often thought about ordering from them but never got around to actually doing it. I noticed in one post about them sending stuff through fedex, is that the only shipping option they provide? I'd rather they use USPS/CanadaPost.


----------



## Rich Rice (Feb 5, 2008)

Chito said:


> Good to know coz I have often thought about ordering from them but never got around to actually doing it. I noticed in one post about them sending stuff through fedex, is that the only shipping option they provide? I'd rather they use USPS/CanadaPost.


I believe you can request they ship USPS. They used to use UPS, and I asked them to change my shipping to FedEx. I asked them to do the change during a phone call, and it has been FedEx for me ever since. Best way to make sure is to call them. They have been really, really good to us.

During a Tax Audit, they sent me copies of every transaction we had done with them for four or five years. Excellent supplier.Two cuts above the rest.


----------



## Mike Potvin (Apr 30, 2009)

Chito said:


> Good to know coz I have often thought about ordering from them but never got around to actually doing it. I noticed in one post about them sending stuff through fedex, is that the only shipping option they provide? I'd rather they use USPS/CanadaPost.


Whenever I check out using their shopping cart, it's always cheaper to go with FedEx than postal mail. Cheaper and 1 or 2 day delivery is a no brainer, but I agree its a little steep if you're making a small order. I never seen to have that problem though!


----------



## The Grin (May 5, 2009)

Shit..... i cant wait to build me something.. First i need out of my apartment...


----------



## Lab123 (May 27, 2007)

Mike Potvin said:


> Whenever I check out using their shopping cart, it's always cheaper to go with FedEx than postal mail. Cheaper and 1 or 2 day delivery is a no brainer, but I agree its a little steep if you're making a small order. I never seen to have that problem though!


I placed an order today and I find that strange also....I do a lot of business with Stewart McDonald and find them great to do business with...If I can't get something with them , I can get it with LMI...Another great place to buy supplies...Larry


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Chito said:


> Good to know coz I have often thought about ordering from them but never got around to actually doing it. I noticed in one post about them sending stuff through fedex, is that the only shipping option they provide? I'd rather they use USPS/CanadaPost.


Actually, I used Fedex for the first time last week and I was impressed by the service. It was a ebay item and I didn't notice it said "shipped only by Fedex" until after I won. I thought, "oh no here goes an $80 broker fee like UPS". But it wasn't. All they charged was GST, and the package was delivered to my door from the US in a little less than 3 days.


----------

